# Adhesive?



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I purchased the lap timer 2000 setup and need to mount the photo cells to the underside of the track. Although the website states that it's a press fit, I would have to disagree. What is a good adhesive to use with the Tomy track to secure these little guys?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Hot Glue


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

They just barely fit between the slot and rail - just a little too wide. I just taped them to the underside of the track with clear packaging tape, making sure they were level and aligned with the holes in the track. I mounted them individually, using a piece of tape on each. I've heard other's suggest using a hot glue gun.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I agree with the hot glue method.You dont need much-just make sure to get them aligned right and let the glue set up (cool)!!! Plus its easy to remove if necessary.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I just got back from Lowes where I found the stuff pictured below. This stuff is great!!! It says it's an alternative to hot glue. I put 3 pieces over the photo cells, then put a piece of masking tape over it to keep it from sticking to the table. Also, it comes off with a little work, and leaves no residue (I know this because I misaligned the first one and had to take it off after I firmly pressed it into place  ). great stuff alltogether and now we will be able to race while I continue to order track and build.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Aces is that wiring harness from Greg Braun-looks like the one i got from him for his LT 2000 sysytem!Can we see a closer pic of your sensors from the top of the track?


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

RiderZ said:


> Aces is that wiring harness from Greg Braun-looks like the one i got from him for his LT 2000 sysytem!Can we see a closer pic of your sensors from the top of the track?


Yea, that's Greg Braun's. I tried to crop and enlarge the pic. If it's still too small, I can take another closeup pic tomorrow evening, my wife is gone right now and has the camera.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Snot Dots is what we call them at Parks and Recreation. We use them to stick messege boards on walls we're not allowed to make holes in. Good stuff.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Snot Dots is what we call them at Parks and Recreation. We use them to stick messege boards on walls we're not allowed to make holes in. Good stuff.


Snot Dots, that's great :thumbsup: How well do they hold up on the boards over time?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Aces- i was trying to see if those were the same sensors i recieved with my LT 2000 system.I ended up changing my sensors for the RS matched sensors & emitters.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

RiderZ said:


> Aces- i was trying to see if those were the same sensors i recieved with my LT 2000 system.I ended up changing my sensors for the RS matched sensors & emitters.


Did you have issues with the 2000 setup?


----------

